# Wago PFC200 WebVisu Anzahl der Benutzer



## sps-jimmy (18 November 2019)

Situation:
Mit e!Cockpit Version 1.3.1.4 habe ich eine Visualisierung (Webvisu) für die Beleuchtung im Firmengebäude geschrieben.
Die Gebäudesteuerung und die Visualisierung läuft auf einem WAGO Controller (PFC200; 750-8202, FW10).

Man kann von jedem PC im Firmennetzwerk über einen Browser auf die Visualisierung zugreifen.
Es gibt eine Startseite mit einem Login-Fenster.
Entsprechend der Benutzerrechte sind weitere Unterseiten verfügbar.
Für einen einzelnen Benutzer funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Problem:
Versucht jetzt ein zweiter Benutzer gleichzeitig die Visu benutzen, erscheint die Fehlermeldung:
"An error happened; will automatically restart"
Erst wenn der erste Benutzer die Visu verlässt, kann der zweite auf die Startseite zugreifen.

Ist das normal, das immer nur ein Benutzer die WebVisu betrachten kann?
Ist das eine Frage der Lizenz?
Kann ich mit irgendwelchen Settings in e!Cockpit erreichen, dass zumindest 3-4 Benutzer die Visu ansehen können?

Ich habe schon verschiedenes probiert. Leider kein Erfolg.
Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Danke
jimmy


----------



## sps-jimmy (21 November 2019)

Das Problem war offenbar ein ausgelasteter Controller.
Mit einem PRG_PLC Taskintervall von 150ms und einem ruhigen Taskintervall für die Visu von 400ms geht es.

Es ist wie im Alltag: Hetze nicht rum, dann geht's am Schnellsten.


----------

